# + كلمة منفعة +



## jvn (11 مارس 2006)

*+ كلمة منفعة +

هناك عقل يقوده مبدأ معين يؤمن به 
، فهو يعيش داخل هذا المبدأ سواء كان سليماً أم خاطئاً ولا يجب
 أن يتزحزح عنه بل يظل حبيساً فيه ويشكل هذا المبدأ هيكلاً أساسياً لحياته .*​


----------



## †gomana† (11 مارس 2006)

*كلمة جميلة اوى يا جو وحكمة لينا*
*شكرا لمحبتك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

*حكمة جميلة اوى يا جو ، يا رتنا نصغى لصوت الله فى كل تصرفاتنا ، شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب*


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

*وهو بالبفعل, اذ لو كان الرب و كلمته هي اساس مبدأ حياتنا فسنعيش في هذا المبدأ و ننمو فيه, غير متزعزعين بل ثابتين في المحبة و الله ثابت فينا*


----------



## jvn (12 مارس 2006)

*شكرا ليكى يا جومانة
شكرا ليك يا اخى الصغير
شكرا على اضافتك الرائعة اخى روك*​


----------



## blackguitar (14 مارس 2006)

> *هناك عقل يقوده مبدأ معين يؤمن به
> ، فهو يعيش داخل هذا المبدأ سواء كان سليماً أم خاطئاً ولا يجب
> أن يتزحزح عنه بل يظل حبيساً فيه ويشكل هذا المبدأ هيكلاً أساسياً لحياته *


 
*ياريت يكون المبدأ ده هو دستور الله *
*شكرا ليك اخى الحبيب على الحكمه الجميله اوى دى*


----------



## jvn (15 مارس 2006)

*+ كلمة منفعة +*

*شكرا ليك يا بولا *​


----------

